# Intermittent ABS+Traction Lights



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

I know there's been a few threads with similar issues to this however there seems to be several answers pending codes stored etc.

My ABS & Traction lights intermittetly come on solid, seems to only happen on a hard acceleration.
I fanally managed to trigger the lights when my Tech had VAGCOM at work.

Part No: 8N0 907 379 E

01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G25)
27-00 - Implausible Signal

Is the part # VAGCOM lists the correct part number for this Longitudinal Acceleration sensor?
Is that sensor actually the problem? and/or has anyone had & fixed this code before?

Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

TommyTT said:


> I know there's been a few threads with similar issues to this however there seems to be several answers pending codes stored etc.
> 
> My ABS & Traction lights intermittetly come on solid, seems to only happen on a hard acceleration.
> I fanally managed to trigger the lights when my Tech had VAGCOM at work.
> ...


Sounds like you found the problem. The longitudinal sensor is in need of replacement, or your abs unit has died. Have you cleared the codes and tried driving after to see if it comes back?










http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17084201
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1935433

Dash Sensor Part Number (issue you seem to have)
1j1907638b

Under Rear Axle Part Number
1j0907651a


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

This sensor failed on me two months ago. I had both the intermittent ABS and Traction light on, interestingly enough, my wheel sensor also threw a code so we thought ABS unit may have been malfunctioning. Upon testing the wheel sensor, it was fine, the long. sensor however was shot. After replacing it though and clearing the codes I have been fine ever since! It was around 200 dollars for the part though


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

I have since cleared the codes, but whenever they came on they would clear after shutting the vehicle off. A few occasions since scanning & clearing the lights are present on start up.
I'll replace that sensor & see what happens, hopefully dealer to dealer trade pricing is significantly less then $200!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

TommyTT said:


> *I have since cleared the codes, but whenever they came on they would clear after shutting the vehicle off. * A few occasions since scanning & clearing the lights are present on start up.
> I'll replace that sensor & see what happens, hopefully dealer to dealer trade pricing is significantly less then $200!



This is what I meant by intermittent ABS light/code. Basically, while driving the code would come on, but after restarting and getting up to speed (over 15 mph I think?) the system checks itself and then will clear the light if it doesn't notice a malfunction (Onetime we forgot to plug in the ABS sensor after pulling the wheel, so it threw a code on start-up, but after we plugged it in and drove the sysem cleared it automagically). I was able to do this for a couple of days, and sometimes the car would clear itself upon start-up, even before I started driving to get it up to speed. I'm willing to bet it is the sensor.

Also as Noah has pointed out, some cars have different sensors. I have a 2000, so mine was in the dash panel. I'll look at my receipt to find the correct part number for you.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*reluctors*

sometimes the reluctor wheels (the serrated part) gets corroded and dirty. The wheel speed sensors are proximity sensors...they may not be sensing the reluctor or they (or one of them) are dislodged dirty or failing.


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

worth replacing before its too late man, i had the same fault on my 2001 bam tt. Abs and esp would stop after a few minutes of driving, certainly didnt help when we had a load of snow here in england! slid the car into a kerb and snapped the lower control arm in two 
only takes about 15 minutes to install and the sensor was around £80 iirc


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

also I found vagcom wasn't needed after to reset /calibrate the sensor as i've read elsewhere . I just started it up on a flat level service ( workshop ramp) left it idling for a few minutes and then drove off


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

2001 225q, canadian if it makes a difference... (I know, my bumpers suck)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TommyTT said:


> (I know, my bumpers suck)


As long as you know.


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like you found the problem. The longitudinal sensor is in need of replacement, or your abs unit has died. Have you cleared the codes and tried driving after to see if it comes back?
> 
> Dash Sensor Part Number (issue you seem to have)
> 1j1907638b
> ...


First part # isn't even listed for my TT, local dealer says its for GTi, R32 & Southern American Audi...
Second part # was listed as a acceleration Sensor which is around $190
He was also kind enough to give me the YAW sensor number of: 1J0-907-657A
Second to the acceleration sensor those were the only 2 abs/traction related sensors he could find.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TommyTT said:


> 2001 225q, canadian if it makes a difference... (I know, my bumpers suck)


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

20v master said:


> As long as you know.


sadly, all to well... thats a whole new thread though!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Longitudinal Acceleration sensor part#: 1J0-907-651A


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

*It's back *

It's back... !!!

New symptoms since replacing the Lateral Aceleration sensor...
It has been running fine for months & now it's come back!

On initial aceleration the vehicle will hesitate, serious lack of power & the traction light flashes. No problems if I turn traction off, but there have been a few times I start my car & forget to turn off traction... then go to exit a parking lot & almost get smoked because my car doesnt pull away!

No codes stored or pending with VAGCOM


----------

